# Bitch in season



## woof2u2 (May 5, 2007)

Beagle pup 7 months  is in her first season. Started on 17 April and still going strong ! How long will this go on for any ideas ? When is she likely to get another season. Is it twice a year ? Anyone help pls.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

hope you have kept her contained and away from the males.....she should be going out of season soon (the heat cycle last approx. 21 days)......her next cycle should be in approx six mon. (for the norm) but she may come in sooner or later than this.....i have a Border Collie that comes in every 8 mo. and had a Husky that ran every 9 mo and another that was quite unpredictable (came in the first time, the 2nd was 6 mo later, then the 3rd, 3 mo after that and the 4th was 9 mon after.....)

so you have approx 6 mo to spay her b/4 her next cycle.....


----------



## woof2u2 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I will bear ALL those dates in mind ! She is a bit flirty especially with a Bulldog she has her eye on ! (would be VERY interesting.) I am keeping her away though..


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

woof2u2 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will bear ALL those dates in mind ! She is a bit flirty especially with a Bulldog she has her eye on ! (would be VERY interesting.) I am keeping her away though..


I would not trust the 21 days unless you really know your girl and know her cycle...... 
it would be safer to keep them apart a full month..... some bitches ovulate earlier and some later..... I know a bitch bred on day 26 and had a big litter..... 

keeping your pup apart from other dogs for a full month from the start of bleeding is much safer..... if you are avoiding pregnancy......


----------



## woof2u2 (May 5, 2007)

Shalva said:


> I would not trust the 21 days unless you really know your girl and know her cycle......
> it would be safer to keep them apart a full month..... some bitches ovulate earlier and some later..... I know a bitch bred on day 26 and had a big litter.....
> 
> keeping your pup apart from other dogs for a full month from the start of bleeding is much safer..... if you are avoiding pregnancy......


Ok thanks for that. It is not always as easy as you think is it. Your Retrievers are all gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Mermaid (Jan 16, 2007)

Why isn't your dog spayed?


----------



## woof2u2 (May 5, 2007)

Because she is not mine to spay - She belongs to a client. 
I have a 2 year old male castrated collie cross !


----------



## lil' d (May 6, 2007)

I have a small problem and I wonder if you can help me with it. Um... My 1yr.old chihuahua, I think she's pregnant becuase and I'm not that sure. Is it o.k. if you can help me with that? If you can, it will be great.


thanks & always,

lil'd


----------



## penquin (Jun 7, 2008)

My male dog really wants my female dog, but she doesn't look ready and she doesn't want him on her. We tried to keep them apart for what we think was her first heat cycle, but puppies happened(2). This is her second heat cycle time or from birth of pups 7 months latter. She is 1 1/2 YRO and now we think they are ready for a serious litter. Their breed is a Weinador (Black lab and Weinariener) They are close in age. Any clue as to why the moods of both? (why he wants to mount or she refuses)


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

penquin said:


> My male dog really wants my female dog, but she doesn't look ready and she doesn't want him on her. We tried to keep them apart for what we think was her first heat cycle, but puppies happened(2). This is her second heat cycle time or from birth of pups 7 months latter. She is 1 1/2 YRO and now we think they are ready for a serious litter. Their breed is a Weinador (Black lab and Weinariener) They are close in age. Any clue as to why the moods of both? (why he wants to mount or she refuses)



Weinadors are NOT a breed..... it is a mix..... she is too young to have puppies..... 

does she have her clearances, does he have clearances.... ????? 

If you want to be a backyard breeder then you are going to need to find someone else to help you..... 

talk to your vet or mentor..... 
s


----------



## penquin (Jun 7, 2008)

Shalva said:


> Weinadors are NOT a breed..... it is a mix..... she is too young to have puppies.....
> 
> does she have her clearances, does he have clearances.... ?????
> 
> ...


I realize that I won't be able to register them to AKC. How old should she be? I thought here would be good place to find a mentor. A lot of people around here like the idea of a short, fast, sport dog. They fit the bill to a tee. What is clearances?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

penquin said:


> I realize that I won't be able to register them to AKC. How old should she be? I thought here would be good place to find a mentor. A lot of people around here like the idea of a short, fast, sport dog. They fit the bill to a tee. What is clearances?


clearances are what RESPONSIBLE breeders do to determine that there dogs are healthy BEFORE they breed, this includes xrays of the hips that are sent to an evaluating board, patellas, for a lab you should do an optigen for PRA.... you should also xray elbows..... these all help you determine if your dog is healthy. 

I guess my question for you is why are you breeding???? to make money??? because all it takes is one problem and you have made no money. I do breed.... RESPONSIBLY but my puppies are spoken for prior to conception.... I do all health checks on my dogs.... I have an 8 page contract the puppy person has to sign.... I screen my puppy people. Are you trying to make money???? you don't think there are plenty of mixed breed puppies in shelters dying everyday??? You realize that you could lose your bitch right??? It seems to me that you have a lot more to learn before you start breeding and an internet forum is not the place to be looking for a mentor. 

I certainly am not going to help someone go into business breeding mixed breed dogs and calling them some silly name..... 

I would suggest spaying your dog..... and learning alot more before you even attempt to be a breeder. Then get a nice PUREBRED dog and show your dog, compete with your dog and make your dog prove they are worth breeding.....because otherwise you are just another irresponsible person trying to make a buck off the back of their dog. 
s


----------



## penquin (Jun 7, 2008)

First of all, You know as well as I do many of the "purebred" dogs are getting health related problems (similar to inbreeding) which is why many breeders determined the mixed dogs are now the way to go. Second of all, you are coming across as rude I do not appreciate that. Third of all, the shelters around here are full of purebreds not mixed; because of the health issues where breeders did not think about those issues and either the pups had these issues or buyers were afraid to buy because of these potential issues. The news papers run the want ads and every case of AKC pups are in the papers for at least two weeks or more. The mixed breeds are gone in days. RESPONSIBLY should be for the AKC dog owners, many of whom are now realizing that people do not want to spend $400 on a pup that could potentially have many of health reasons. Yes my dog is healthy, and she was examined by the doctor during her last pregnancy.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

penquin said:


> First of all, You know as well as I do many of the "purebred" dogs are getting health related problems (similar to inbreeding) which is why many breeders determined the mixed dogs are now the way to go. Second of all, you are coming across as rude I do not appreciate that. Third of all, the shelters around here are full of purebreds not mixed; because of the health issues where breeders did not think about those issues and either the pups had these issues or buyers were afraid to buy because of these potential issues. The news papers run the want ads and every case of AKC pups are in the papers for at least two weeks or more. The mixed breeds are gone in days. RESPONSIBLY should be for the AKC dog owners, many of whom are now realizing that people do not want to spend $400 on a pup that could potentially have many of health reasons. Yes my dog is healthy, and she was examined by the doctor during her last pregnancy.


yep ok sure..... 
be a backyard breeder.....just what the world needs.


----------



## penquin (Jun 7, 2008)

My sister was a purebred breeder and she got out of the game because of this. Obviously you are uneducated to the point of no return. I feel sorry for your dogs and other animals in which you own.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

woof2u2 said:


> Beagle pup 7 months  is in her first season. Started on 17 April and still going strong ! How long will this go on for any ideas ? When is she likely to get another season. Is it twice a year ? Anyone help pls.


 Its common for a first time season for a bitch to do whats called a split heat. ( or more common than not..). This is when the bitch comes in- goes the 28 days, then comes right back in. Giving her vitamins for dogs that contains b vitamins will help it go back out as it helps the hormone system. Even simple pet tabs. To help her out with iron loss I would suggest you add like a chicken liver in her food. Feed this both meals a day. Your vet can give her a b shot, but lets try this first..


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> Its common for a first time season for a bitch to do whats called a split heat. ( or more common than not..). This is when the bitch comes in- goes the 28 days, then comes right back in. Giving her vitamins for dogs that contains b vitamins will help it go back out as it helps the hormone system. Even simple pet tabs. To help her out with iron loss I would suggest you add like a chicken liver in her food. Feed this both meals a day. Your vet can give her a b shot, but lets try this first..



the original post is from may of 2007 so very old.... 
its whats piggybacked on it that folks are responding to now..... 
oh and the backyard breeder directly above me 
s


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

LOL.. opps! I did not even notice that.. lol..


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

penquin said:


> My sister was a purebred breeder and she got out of the game because of this. Obviously you are uneducated to the point of no return. I feel sorry for your dogs and other animals in which you own.


Oh please 
my puppies which I breed rarely sell easily for $1500 I have a waiting list that is already started at this point for next years litter..... yes next years litter. 

My puppies that I bred, and I don't breed often because my goal is not to make money I only breed when I want to keep a puppy..... are champions in conformation have obedience titles and hunt and field titles and are working in agility. 

My dogs sleeps on the couch and the bed, the bitches I have bred have their health clearances and are Am. Can. Champions. One of them went to Westminster in 2004. I only breed to champion dogs who also have their health clearances, because I care more about the puppies than I do the money that I theoretically could make.... but shoot if you do it right you dont make money..... breaking even is fine with me.... I am not trying to turn my dog into a puppy machine and set myself up with a new business. 

I am not coming to an internet forum to ask advice so I can breed mutts to the highest bidder and supplement my income, that would be you. 

My dogs are all eating a raw food diet.... have two acres of fenced yard.... and a 600 acre farm to play on. 

No reason to feel sorry for them...... looks to me like you are the one who came to a forum in need of education...... 

I for one won't help you set yourself up a puppy mill 
s


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

penquin said:


> My sister was a purebred breeder and she got out of the game because of this. Obviously you are uneducated to the point of no return. I feel sorry for your dogs and other animals in which you own.


No, _you_ have just proved that you are uneducated to the point of no return. What's the weather like in your world? You are going to be a fabulous BYB.


----------



## penquin (Jun 7, 2008)

We are not out to make money, but for fun and getting another pup. It is this kind of attitude which is killing all purebred. Maybe you don't understand, but all breeds came from the same dogs and when a desired trait was noticed they tried to breed for it. This is how purebreds where made. We have just done the same. Lesson over.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh I see, it must be _very_ cloudy.


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

LMAO! VERY Cloudy.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

wait a minute- you are purposely making mix breeds?? I would suggest to visit any local shelter.



rsculady said:


> LMAO! VERY Cloudy.


 or down right hurricane season...


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Shalva said:


> Oh please
> my puppies which I breed rarely sell easily for $1500 I have a waiting list that is already started at this point for next years litter..... yes next years litter.
> 
> My puppies that I bred, and I don't breed often because my goal is not to make money I only breed when I want to keep a puppy..... are champions in conformation have obedience titles and hunt and field titles and are working in agility.
> ...




hahahah OWNED.....



To the BYB....

Shelters are FULL of purebred dogs???? *And* only reason they are there are health problems??? Really.... 

What planet are you on? Seriously.

A *short* sporty dog? how does this mix make a short dog? 

I suggest you volunteeer at a shelter for a year and then see if you still can sleep at night making your mutts.


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

Criosphynx said:


> I suggest you volunteeer at a shelter for a year and then see if you still can sleep at night making your mutts.



Oh no, I am sure he would still sleep at night because "people want this breed" and the ever popular BYB mantra of "I KNOW where my dogs are going" Yeah, sure you do that is why you sell them to whoever walks up with cash in hand.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

penquin said:


> We are not out to make money, but for fun and getting another pup. It is this kind of attitude which is killing all purebred.


And it's this kind of attitude that's killing millions of dogs in shelters every year. Congrats for contributing to that.

By mixing two dogs of unknown histories, untested medically, unproven temperamentally, you are essentially deliberately engaging in a crapshoot. No one's saying purebred breeders are automatically better -- there are plenty of purebred breeders just as focused on $$ and ignorant as you. Attacking one of those few breeders that approaches breeding responsibly because you got your feelings hurt just shows the level of self delusion in which you are immersed. Please try to educate yourself before throwing out more insults.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

rsculady said:


> Oh no, I am sure he would still sleep at night because "people want this breed" and the ever popular BYB mantra of "I KNOW where my dogs are going" Yeah, sure you do that is why you sell them to whoever walks up with cash in hand.


 what " breed" ???? Its still a mutt and I am sure one of our shelters could give them the pup they sooooooooooo want.. 



Shaina said:


> And it's this kind of attitude that's killing millions of dogs in shelters every year. Congrats for contributing to that.
> 
> By mixing two dogs of unknown histories, untested medically, unproven temperamentally, you are essentially deliberately engaging in a crapshoot. No one's saying purebred breeders are automatically better -- there are plenty of purebred breeders just as focused on $$ and ignorant as you. Attacking one of those few breeders that approaches breeding responsibly because you got your feelings hurt just shows the level of self delusion in which you are immersed. Please try to educate yourself before throwing out more insults.


 you got that right! If you want a mix- visit shelters- .. alot cheaper and save a life at the same time..


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

penquin said:


> We are not out to make money, but for fun and getting another pup.


For fun?! Fun is racking up vet bills and putting your female's life at risk (not to mention the future puppies') by breeding her without knowing WTH I was doing?!

Jeez. When I want fun, I just take my dog for a hike. Maybe buy him a new toy. If I want to witness the "miracle of birth," I'll put on Animal Planet.


----------



## penquin (Jun 7, 2008)

I shouldn't have to justify what we would like to do. Are dogs where accidents, but they are both black-lab/weimaraner . The Dogs are shorter then their purebred parents, and the female has out raced a gray hound(they were both chasing after a tennis ball at a dog park) Mutts usually have better temperaments then purebreds, and the shelters are full of purebreds not mutts here. I would appreciate not inside jokes please also. I hope one day all of you all who are taking the "holier than thou" stance against me find out you are doing more harm to the dogs you breed. I guess most here are what you breed. Thank you for your time.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

penquin said:


> I shouldn't have to justify what we would like to do. Are dogs where accidents, but they are both black-lab/weimaraner . The Dogs are shorter then their purebred parents, and the female has out raced a gray hound(they were both chasing after a tennis ball at a dog park) Mutts usually have better temperaments then purebreds, and the shelters are full of purebreds not mutts here. I would appreciate not inside jokes please also. I hope one day all of you all who are taking the "holier than thou" stance against me find out you are doing more harm to the dogs you breed. I guess most here are what you breed. Thank you for your time.


There are NO inside jokes - I asked you what the weather was like in YOUR WORLD because you are certainly not on earth. Do actually READ what you write??? YOU are the one doing harm by purposely BREEDING mutts! Have you look inside the shelters lately???


----------

